# New to steelhead fishing



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Right now most guys are drifting balsa floats with a small hook and a wax worm. If all else fails try night crawlers fished with a small hook and real light sinker. Spinners and hot n tots work well but you have to know where the snags are. In the spring when the water is higher I use nothing other than glo yarn on a treble #8 balled up to look like a big spawn bag. Once you get the hang of things they are not impossible to catch.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

triplelunger said:


> Bout a buck fifty. They only need to float.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I was referring to the mepps spinners lol :O

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

jacks300ultra said:


> I was referring to the mepps spinners lol :O
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's all making sense to me now!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Terrbear84 (Jan 15, 2014)

One last question for y'all, is the mouth of the river open? Or is it just up stream?


----------

